# Bloodline research



## BMurry918 (May 16, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm doing some research on the American bully as far as bloodline. I know a few like Remyline, Gotti, and razor edge. But it's a little hard for me to go deeper into this topic without a viable resource. I plan getting one, XL style. But before I do, i wanna know what bloodline would be good for me, as far as looks. What would be a good place to start?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Honestly the best place to start is ABKC shows. You can see and put your hands on dogs there, ask about how they're bred and what lines were used.


----------



## BMurry918 (May 16, 2017)

Thanks. I appreciate that. Crazy thing is most of the people that I've met at the last show, weren't informative. Luckily I found someone that was local and he breeds XL bullies. But I know there's more than just the ones I had mentioned.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Essentially they all come down from Razors Edge. Then they went in a few directions. The most wide spread being obviously Razors Edge, but there's also Mikeland's, Remy, Gotti, and Camelot was brought in as well. I'm sure there are tons of people out there puffing up and bragging about their own, but those are the lines you'll see in the ped regardless of what they're calling it. My experience in the bully world is there's a lot of boasting and strutting, and in most cases it's for a conformation nightmare. Stay away from anything Miagi or Dax. And anything labeled "exotic". They are almost always train wrecks.
If you're going to spend the money for a Bully, look for kennels who show and title their dogs, and if possible health test.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't know much about the bully lines aside from the big names. There's a kennel near me who breeds and shows bullies and have several GR CH dogs. They were supposed to be at the Mechanicsburg show I met Indie at but they had to leave and I never got to meet them. I don't know the bloodlines they breed but they have beautiful dogs and are super nice. They did one APBT breeding a while back that we had first pick from but things happen and we weren't able to do it at that time. They've since focused their time on the bullies.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciaramama said:


> I don't know much about the bully lines aside from the big names. There's a kennel near me who breeds and shows bullies and have several GR CH dogs. They were supposed to be at the Mechanicsburg show I met Indie at but they had to leave and I never got to meet them. I don't know the bloodlines they breed but they have beautiful dogs and are super nice. They did one APBT breeding a while back that we had first pick from but things happen and we weren't able to do it at that time. They've since focused their time on the bullies.


If the OP wants to contact the breeders you're referring to, I am friends with them on FB, and I can set something up, I'm sure. VERY awesome couple, and I hope that Mechanicsburg show didn't put them off the UKC game!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Indie said:


> If the OP wants to contact the breeders you're referring to, I am friends with them on FB, and I can set something up, I'm sure. VERY awesome couple, and I hope that Mechanicsburg show didn't put them off the UKC game!


Yeah they were SUPER nice people when I was dealing with them. I don't even know their names but we were looking at getting one of their Zeus/Jazzy pups. They were even given us first choice since we wanted to work the dog but in the end it didn't work out. I hope they do more APBT breedings someday but it seems they have focused their attention on the bullies. I know their Sosa is gorgeous and they are raking in some ribbons so it seems they have some real solid bloodlines and are producing high quality bullies.


----------

